# Stripped head on Alternator bolt needs removal?



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

1989 GMC K1500 Alternator bolt.
I noticed while plowing today I was starting to lose my alternator charging. So I went ahead and picked up a new alternator and had everything done and removed except for the last bottom alternator bolt. Which turned out to have a rounded off 1/2" head by a prior owner I guess.
I tried everything from metric, vise grips, channel locks, chisel and hammer. But I can not get a good of enough grip to break it free. Using heat is not a option. Need something that I can get a good grip with and not just spin off the head of the bolt. I am working outside and freezing my back side off, so I need some help. Looking for ideas before this alternator leaves me hanging. Thanks


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

is there enough room to get a socket on it?

if so go buy a set of those hammer on type sockets... they get almost anything that is rounded off ... off

a good set is upwards of 80 bucks ...worth every penny


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

I could get a socket on it, but hammer space is very very limited, I tried getting a regular socket to go on snug and could only get a half but attempt with the hammer head sideways. 

Where would one find these hammer on sockets that cut into the bolt head?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Easy out...hook it on you drill and drill the sucka out! Just make sure your in the center of the bolt.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

spray the heck out of all threads and the back side of the bolt with wd40. why isnt heat an option. alts bad anyway. pound a socket on it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

local auto parts store ...auto zone might even have them

here is one example

http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/browse.jhtml?catId=IrwinCat100511 worth every penny


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Gator grip. Helped me many times getting bolts out with a rounded off head.

http://www.seenontv.com/prod-pages/gatorgrip.html


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Go to Sears and buy one of those socket sets that are made for stripped out bolts and nuts. They bite right down onto the bolt. these things are nothing but awesome. There are different sets with different sizes, but when I saw how they work, I went and bought them all. This will do it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

also one more thing ...dependingn on how the alternator is held on... you might be able to grind or drill the bolt head flush... then slip the alternator off? which would leave 1 inch or so of exposed bolt to gab with vise grips


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

If you don't have room for a drill you may be able to get a 4" grinder and grind the head off the bolt. Spray what is left with WD40 then use a sharp pair of Vice grips to back out what is left. I have done this many times.

man you guys are fast sorry for the repeat


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Runner;734552 said:


> Go to Sears and buy one of those socket sets that are made for stripped out bolts and nuts. They bite right down onto the bolt. these things are nothing but awesome. There are different sets with different sizes, but when I saw how they work, I went and bought them all. This will do it.


 i would buy both metric , and standard... just becasue you might have rounded it enough to be "between sizes" were a stnadard might fit on a metic

you might also take a guess at what bolt you need while your at the store, based on the other bolts that came out. your going to have to replace it


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you could also weld a 5/8 nut over the stripped out one. heat from the weld will loosen the bolt if you oiled it. then slap a 15/16 socket on the new nut.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

no lead;734562 said:


> you could also weld a 5/8 nut over the stripped out one. heat from the weld will loosen the bolt if you oiled it. then slap a 15/16 socket on the new nut.


thats a good one,,, iv never done that.... im going to remember that next time


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

like a charm it works. i've done it on powerunits, valves, engines. you name it. some caution is prudent.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Found the extractor sockets that cut in and ones that have a moving objects inside that rotate in tighter as you go, Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

did it work?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

No doubt...Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

elite1msmith;734512 said:


> is there enough room to get a socket on it?
> 
> if so go buy a set of those hammer on type sockets... they get almost anything that is rounded off ... off
> 
> a good set is upwards of 80 bucks ...worth every penny


You'll never be able to swing a hammer in there...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

they dont all need to be hammered on.... and i have used chisels, or extenions to hammer in tight areas


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

I just bought the sockets that cut in as it is getting tighter that advance auto had. I had been snowed in for 2 days and finally gave up and called the farmer across the road to bring the cab over 4x4 tractor with 9' plow to save me and my burned up motor plow and stuck 4x4's buried in my 700' farm lane. 

Advanced didn't have the metric set so I could have the in between ones just in case. I was getting had to have supplies that was tearing up from storm, extra wipers, water etc. Plow pump motor showed up and alternator is next. Will update when and how they worked for me.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

I think it was these that elite1msmith posted was sold at advance auto. http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer...ZCACQIUB2CGWQKBCQGIJCK?prodId=IrwinProd100512


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a set of those and they will work. Try and heat your bolt up and spray some pb blaster on it.
heat again, put the socket on and jerk that mofo off.

If that don't work get a deremel and grind it off. 

but use the pb blaster. it displaces moisture and will help bust the nut off rusty bolts

good luck


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I used deep well metric impact sockets to get my exhaust manifold globs of rust off. Just drove a 12mm or 11mm on the old "used to be" 1/2 nuts. Just took off the socket before they came all the way off. I have even used a drimel and cut off wheels to "re-size" a bolt or nut so I could get it off. Or flats on a stud so I could wrench it off. I keep hall of fame can with all the stuff that thought it could beat me! I always tell people never, ever, under estamate a determined back yard mechanic!


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Plan B worked. Remove upper half radiator shroud and take short handle sledge and hammer the Irwin socket onto the rounded head, it cuts while going on and cuts deeper while being turned in removal. 
Then I took a adapter 1/2" to 3/8" to put the 1/2" impact on the 3/8" socket. Turned up everything to max and let her rip. Worked like a charm.
The 105 amp alt works alot better, then what I think was a 85 amp I took off.
Thanks guys for the help and ideas.

http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer...ZCACQIUB2CGWQKBCQGIJCK?prodId=IrwinProd100512


----------

